

Apps I Can’t Live a Day Without (Android Edition) - nathanpc
http://www.dreamintech.net/2012/04/apps-i-cant-live-a-day-without-android-edition/

======
CrazedGeek
If I may share my favorites:

* BubbleUPnP: Streaming UPnP media (music, videos, pictures) over the internet. It's the only nice way I can find of managing music on a computer and accessing it through the internet. (I don't care much for any of the cloud music services.) [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft.android.bubbleupnp)

* Lightning Bug: Really nice background ambiance player. [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.media1908....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.media1908.lightningbug)

* QuickPic: Fast and clean photo gallery app. (Way better than the Gallery app in 2.x) [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alensw.Pic...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alensw.PicFolder)

* FX File Explorer: My file manager of choice. Great looking, good amount of useful features (the Dropbox integration is top-notch). <https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextapp.fx>

* AdAway: FOSS hosts-based ad blocker. Requires root. <https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adaway>

* Hacker's Keyboard: Full PC-style virtual keyboard. Great for SSH and local terminals. [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketwork...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard)

~~~
tchotchke
ConnectBot is an app I cannot live without. Great for SSH and local terminals.
<http://code.google.com/p/connectbot/>

Instead of Hacker's Keyboard, I use Swype in combination with ConnectBot's
onscreen control / escape keys. Swype has a hidden D-pad which makes using it
on a fully touchscreen phone awesome.

------
Slimbo
Beyondpod is the android app I can't live without.
(<http://www.beyondpod.mobi/android/index.htm>). No podcast support was the
biggest shock coming from iphone to android and beyondpod's fills that hole
nicely.

------
chorola
Google Currents！

